# Dendrobates Scientific Papers...



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

It's been a long time since I have been on here. 

I am currently writing a paper for my Organic Evolution class on novel adaptations in a species. Naturally I chose dendrobates! So, does anyone have any papers that they could give me a link to? Or a searchable database of published papers? Specifically papers on adaptation. 
I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

biocmp said:


> I am currently writing a paper for my Organic Evolution class on novel adaptations in a species. Naturally I chose dendrobates! So, does anyone have any papers that they could give me a link to? Or a searchable database of published papers? Specifically papers on adaptation.
> I would really appreciate it.


google scholar is a good start, what databases does your school have access to? I find the science citation index to be very useful.

How broad of a paper will this be, there is a wide array of "novel adaptations" in poison frogs (mimicry/toxicity, egg feeding, tadpole transport, etc)


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the response. I am finishing up right now. We have access to JStor, and a few others, but I get most of my stuff through JStor. I decided to talk about the novel adaptation of maternal brood care in D. Pumilio. I also had to discuss a retained adaptation and a non-adaptation. I had to rely on some very general information for those (three-chambered heart, tetrapody). 

Thanks for the response.


----------

